# trying for baby number two x



## tangoxx (May 19, 2010)

Hello, 

Can anyone help Me and my partner danny are trying for baby number two but things are not going to plan! I came off the pill now for over a year and i never had a period for 6 months but did have one in jan and feb 2010 but not had one since. Had a blood test but the doctors tested for everything else but my hormone levels. Somethimes i get twinges but still no period. Has this happened to anyone else??


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Hi Tago

Have moved your post here as you will get more replys   , I am sure some of the girls will be a long shortly to offer you some advice.

Good luck   

Myra


----------



## tangoxx (May 19, 2010)

Thankyou Myra!


----------



## bubblicous (Jan 14, 2008)

tagoxx - welcome to the boards    i havent had the same porblema s i wasnt on the pill but if i was you id got back to the dr again.  My gp sent me away a few time because i was young and already had kids even though i knew something wasnt right and i was right in the end when she did test she discovered i was ovulating.  It sounds like you might have the same problem though it could be something else but i deff go to the dr again and ask her to check if your ovulating and if not to refer you for further tests 

hope it all goes well for you


----------



## tangoxx (May 19, 2010)

Thankyou for ur response bubblicous! 

The doc did check my hormone levels and they said its fine! so i have booked another doc appointment this Friday to c what the next stage is so i hope they actually do something! x


----------



## bubblicous (Jan 14, 2008)

goodluck for friday i hope they reffer you for further tests


----------



## tangoxx (May 19, 2010)

Went to the doctors they said to wait for another 8 weeks which will then make me 6 months late on my period! She said they will not do anything till there is aleast 6 months break from your last period. So if i dont have one then i have to go for a scan to see if everything is working ok.   so will see what happens! x x


----------



## bubblicous (Jan 14, 2008)

thats good though that she will get it looked into just a pity you have to wait 8 flaming weeks


----------



## tangoxx (May 19, 2010)

Tell me about it!!!!  its a waiting game !!!!!


----------



## tangoxx (May 19, 2010)

Well found out some news today that my friend(well would not really call her that) is pregnant with her second baby. She has only been trying for 3 months she does not work and has had everything handed to her. I know this sounds horrible but there are ladies on here who try for a long time and their are others who fall pregnant straight away who don't look after there first child x My heart sank when i got told x I hate this feeling  .  But to look on the brighter side i have come on my period!!!!   woo hoo so hopefully my cycles get back to normal !!!!!


----------



## bubblicous (Jan 14, 2008)

aww honey        so sorry     fab news though you got af


----------



## tangoxx (May 19, 2010)

Well not been on here for a while so i thought i would up date! my cycles are now regular but still not pregnant!   i went back to the doctors and they said they will not do anything beacuse its been less then a year that we have been trying and because i am under 30 and fell pregnant quickly witn my son(who is 3) x Well its been a year now(2 years if u count coming of the pill) and still not pregnant   again went back to the doctors and now they are doing blood test(after i put my foot down and said i had enough with the resons why they don't want to do the test again they said under 30 most fertile time) just waiting for my results should get them 2mora(fingers crosssed all is ok) why is it when u are finding it hard to fall pregnant everyone around u is pregnant and ur not?


----------



## tangoxx (May 19, 2010)

Well got my blood results back looks like i am either not overlating or they missed my overlation(not a normal 21 day cycle) got doctors on monday c how that goes


----------



## Bubblicious (Jul 8, 2010)

Hi Tango. I know it's hard to look on the bright side but if not ovulating is THE problem, you can be treated for that [probably with Clomid] and hoepfully, you'll be getting your BFP soon.


----------



## chicksmum (Dec 22, 2010)

Hi

I had quite a frustrating time getting my GP to believe that something wasn't right. I think they assume that if your quite young and got pregnant easily 1st time round it will all be okay. For some of us that isn't the case. In the end I gave up with my GP (who only gave blood tests and referred me to a general gynaecologist) and asked for a private referral to a fertility specialist. Within 2 months I knew what was wrong (low AMH so am running out of time egg wise). If I had waited another year (like the GP suggested) I might not have been able to give IVF (which I am currently doing) a go. 

Hopefully something like clomid might work for you but it might be worth asking for a referral to find out if there is a reason why you might not be ovulating (esp if its one that needs you to do something about it sooner or later).

Good luck with everything!

Chicksmum


----------



## Kaecy-Lu (Jun 8, 2010)

Hi Ladies

I know how frustrating secondary infertility is. I am on 4th round of  IVF in 2WW. First time, conceived naturally within one month of returning from honeymoon. 

This time we have been trying for 3.5 years, after I was diagnosed with severe endometriosis.

Its tough when you have been through pregnancy and know how desperate you are for a sibling for your little one....

Hope you all get the luck you deserve and that BFP soon


----------



## tangoxx (May 19, 2010)

Got my bloods back came back that either i am not overlating or they missed my overlation! Went back to the docs and they said they have to wait another month and to do bloods again and also being sent to have a ultra scan to check that my ovaries are ok! So c how that goes. This is so frustrating!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tangoxx (May 19, 2010)

Got more test results back today after I had an ultrasound done it came back that I have got pcos x I knew in the back of my head it was that!    its now knowing how to deal with it x back to the doctors again  x


----------



## lilyisabel (Jul 21, 2011)

Hi tango  
I've just found out this week that I have polycystic ovaries - all my bloods came back fine it was at my first scan to check the ivf drugs had done what they should. We are going through icsi due antisperm antibodies so at least that won't change but has really confused me about what this means for my tx. 

I'm afraid I don't know enough about pcos myself but hopefully clomid could sort it out for you? That's what the dr told me for not ovulating.

I can understand how you feel, my head still feels as though it's spinning and am especially confused as to how dd got here but very very pleased she did 

Hope the drs give you a clear answer and here's   for a bfp very soon
L x


----------



## bubblicous (Jan 14, 2008)

hi ladies

i suffer from pcos and it wasnt discovered until i went private for tx the nhs worked out i wasnt ovulating but didnt know why and it was my scan at the private clinic that showed i had pcos

i was given clomid to make me ovulate by nhs however if they had discovered the pcos then they also would have given me metformin (i got this eventually but long after my clomid)

have a wee look on the pcos board as there will be lots of advice and support there http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=13.0

sending you lots of luck


----------

